# Day care or nurseries in frigiliana/nerja



## Deeman (May 17, 2014)

Hi there. In frigiliana till the end of the year and wanted to see if anyone knew of any day cares or nurseries or playgroups in the area. We wanted to see if our 20 month old could make some friends!

Also any recommendations on part time nannys/babysitters would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------

